# Suche Gästepass



## alaine89 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Zocker und Zockerinnen,

wollte mal über diesen Weg anfragen, ob jemand so nett wäre und mir einen Gäste-pass zu kommen lassen könnte, um es anzutesten.
Bin mir absolut unschlüssig, ob es sich lohnt dafür Geld auszugeben.
Hab über das Spiel viel positives, aber zugleich auch negatives gehört.
Würde mir gerne eine eigene Meinung dazu bilden, um eventuelle Entäuschungen zu vermeiden.
Habe es weder bestellt noch warte ich auf die Bestellung, weil wie gesagt zu unschlüssig ob sich das Spiel würdig erweist.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jemand erbarmen würde.
Bis dahin

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

alaine89


----------

